# 53mm dosing cup



## Rozzer (Jun 7, 2019)

Does anybody know of a dosing cup that will fit inside a sage portafilter?

I want to start grinding into a dosing cup rather than direct to the portafilter to break up the clumps better.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't know of any 53 but what some people do is buy a cocoa/icing sugar shaker and take the lid off. They come in a variety of sizes so should find one that fits, often eBay listings say the radius.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

With the La Spaziale I used to grind into a larger cup, stirred, and then tipped it into a 53mm funnel which was sat on the PF.


----------



## Rozzer (Jun 7, 2019)

lake_m said:


> With the La Spaziale I used to grind into a larger cup, stirred, and then tipped it into a 53mm funnel which was sat on the PF.


 Do you have a link for the funnel?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/53mm-Coffee-Grinder-Dosing-Funnel/dp/B07SLYCCRR/ref=asc_df_B07SLYCCRR/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=255739290604&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1040035585875074139&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006507&hvtargid=aud-858395717453la-844579464237&psc=1


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Dalerst said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/53mm-Coffee-Grinder-Dosing-Funnel/dp/B07SLYCCRR/ref=asc_df_B07SLYCCRR/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=255739290604&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1040035585875074139&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006507&hvtargid=aud-858395717453la-844579464237&psc=1


 Yes that's the one


----------



## Roko621k (Dec 20, 2020)

This is what you are looking for! A Dosing cup for the Batista Express!

https://www.cremacoffeepro.com/collections/dosing-cups


----------



## dazedas (Jan 20, 2021)

Roko621k said:


> This is what you are looking for! A Dosing cup for the Batista Express!
> 
> https://www.cremacoffeepro.com/collections/dosing-cups


 This is perfect but it is not available anywhere in Europe 😑


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

dazedas said:


> This is perfect but it is not available anywhere in Europe 😑


 They ship to the UK. Lots of people are getting them on Instagram over here already


----------



## ChiefLorenzo (May 6, 2020)

dazedas said:


> This is perfect but it is not available anywhere in Europe 😑


 I've ordered from this company, shipping to U.K. is fine but bear in mind you may get import tax and Royal Mail handling fee added if it gets stopped at customs on the way over. My order took about 3 weeks to arrive I think including customs checks


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

See also this thread:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/44317-grinder-cup-for-a-54mm-basket-eg-for-niche-zero-works-for-sgp-too/?do=embed


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

This works well to just grind straight to portafilter. I use it with a mignon grinder

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/814215974/new-version-brevillesage-barista


----------

